# new shoes for the Mühle Glashütte M29 Classic



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

While the stock band is very nice, it just doesn't give the watch any personality. I had this made up by a friend of mine that doesn't normally do this kind of work. Its a rusty/red, lightly distressed, oiled Italian leather with silver grey stitching, done in 22/22mm instead of the stock taper. I think it better suits the nature of the Classic M29...what do you guys think?

SORRY: forgot to push the crown back in before shooting pics.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Mühle Glashütte M29 Classic NEW SHOES*

I think it looks great. The color works very well with the watch and I prefer a non-tapered strap. Great choice!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I think your new strap looks good. It doesn't look new,
and it matches the classic character of the watch.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Looks terrific! Blends perfectly with the character of the watch.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks Great! It's a perfect match and makes the watch look vintage.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks good. I think the stock strap is not up too par so I changed mine also.


----------



## oil (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful watch


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

nice, those brushed lugs are cool.


----------

